# Does she not like me?



## DicHERZTHEHE (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't seem to figure this girl out and it's driving me nuts.

In the past the following has happened:
1. She's kept eye contact as she walks past me
2. She always looks at me then does a quick look away
3. She often 'likes' my facebook statuses. 
4. Does "quick looks" at me if I'm sitting down with my friends and she's walking past in the distance.
5. At a club meeting, she was sitting up in her seat with her body facing me and her head resting on her palm looking at me... when I saw her looking at me she moved her eyes away, but kept her body facing me.

I've spoken to this girl in person and on facebook a little bit. The only problem is that we both have hard majors with a large amount of school work and we don't have any classes together.

I asked out my crush to a basketball game (since she likes sports) and she said "it was sweet of me to ask her and that she would "love to go". Two days after saying this to me, she came up to me in the lunch line in the college cafeteria and and proceeded to "flirt" with me. She occasionally tilted her head, her body was facing me, and she would smile and have little laughs under her breath.

After I asked her out, she completely stopped 'liking' my statuses on facebook.
Sometimes, if I text her "have a good weekend" or something along those lines she will not respond to them.

Over thanksgiving break, I called her and ended up leaving a voice mail for her to call me back... since I had not given her the details of our date to her other than what day it was.
After about three days I texted her "hey what's up?" since I hadn't heard from her... she responded that she was very busy and hadn't had the time to call me... I understand this as it was the holidays and she hasn't seen some people in a very long time. We then proceeded to have a very nice texting conversation... soon I brought up the date and the day it was taking place... she then texted me back "Why did I know something like this would happen. my mom only told me on thanksgiving that my cousin's baby shower is that day. I'm so sorry." This message was sent two days before we returned to school.

The first night back on campus I saw her in the cafteria... she looked at me like she always does and then walked to her table as always.

For some reason though, she didn't seem to be ignoring me or avoiding me.

Today I sent her a text asking how she is and she didn't respond.

Also, I decided to do this "Candy gram" thing through my school with a message...she should be getting it by the end of this week. Do you think she will respond?

What is the deal here?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Dude, you've cast your line in the water. Just be patient and wait for the fish to take the bait. Move around too much and you'll scare them off.


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Maybe she's playing hard to get. (So immature)
2. Maybe she heard something negative about you?
3. Maybe she has a b/f or went back to him...?
4. It could be anything but it sure sounds weird!

My advice:
Stop all communication. Say hi and bye. Let her come to you. If she doesn't, move on.


----------



## Zammo (Aug 9, 2010)

I second the notion that you should stop communicating with her.

If she's truly interested, she'll contact you. If she does, be direct and set up a date.

Don't ask her if she wants to go out, TELL her.

"We're going out on Thursday".

Girls want confidence in their guys. If you weaken that confidence in any way, she loses the tingles.

And learn some Game.


----------



## aalina387 (Feb 8, 2011)

*How to get a girl to like you*

I think that girl loves but girls are more complicated than men.Most men possess a challenge with this particular problem.Women do not like to be professed eternal love and caring.


----------



## Mstanton (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude, calm down on the communication and sending her stuff. ;D

She just might be a little busy right now and over texting her will not only make you look clingy, it will also get on her nerves and possibly kill any interest she originally had in you.

She might also be one of those girls that just likes to flirt for fun... 

Stop calling/texting her and just wait and see.


----------



## Mstanton (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow aug 2010... sort of old didn't notice.


----------

